# Zugriff auf ODBC-Datenbank übers Netzwerk



## Flokati (1. Apr 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe WindowsXP auf meinem Rechner und habe eine ODBC-Datenquelle eingerichtet, hinter der eine MS-Access-Datenbank steckt.
Ich habe eine Applikation geschrieben, die auf diese DB zugreift und alles klappt wunderbar 

Jetzt möchte ich allerdings von einem anderen Rechner aus über das Netzwerk mit einem Applet auf diese DB zugreifen und das klappt gar nicht! :-(

Ich denke mal, das ich in folgender Codezeile die Adresse von dem ODBC-Rechner einfügen muss, aber wie?


```
Connection connection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:myDatenbank");
```


----------



## DP (1. Apr 2005)

die verbindung macht dein odbc... poste mal die exception.

cu


----------



## Flokati (1. Apr 2005)

java.security.AccessControlException: access denied(java.lang.RuntimePermission accessClassInPackage.sun.jdbc.odbc)


----------



## DP (1. Apr 2005)

ja zugriff verweigert. musste in den odbc-einstellungen das pw und user angeben...


----------



## Flokati (1. Apr 2005)

Das Problem tritt nur auf, wenn ich mein Programm als Applet im Browser laufen lasse!
Wenn ich das Programm als Application laufen lasse, dann funktioniert es!

Also denk ich mal, das das Problem ist, das ich beim Applet noch den Rechner angeben muß, auf dem ODBC läuft.
Das wäre im Moment halt der 'localhost' und später dann 192.168.0.xxx.


----------



## DP (1. Apr 2005)

achso, sorry. habe das applet überlesen... keine ahnung. aber applets und odbc? das muss dann imho der server machen...


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Apr 2005)

wie üblich die warnung: ein applet darf nur nach hause telefonieren


----------

